
Idiomatic Python Stream Processing in Wallaroo - spooneybarger
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/02/idiomatic-python-stream-processing-in-wallaroo/
======
spooneybarger
Hi all,

I'm Sean. Vp of Engineering at Wallaroo Labs. My colleague Andrew Turley wrote
this post but is out and about this morning. I'll be keeping an eye on this
thread and will answer questions in his place until he is able to join.

Personally,

I want to thank everyone from Hacker News who jumped on calls with us, and
corresponded by email to give us feedback on the first version of our Python
API. You gave us a number of good ideas and helped us validate some that we
already had. Y'all were awesome!

